# Kendall Jenner - Miu Miu show, Runway, Autumn Winter 2017, Paris Fashion Week in Paris, France 03/07/2017 (10x)



## pool21 (7 März 2017)




----------



## ass20 (7 März 2017)

Thanks for Kendall


----------

